# Stray Pitbull Guarded Black Toddler Out Running These Streets!



## Crackers Phinn (Dec 14, 2020)

I am relieved that this had a happy ending because this could have went 50 kinda ways wrong.

TLDR
A barefoot toddler hit the streets.
Stray pit bull just out minding his dog  business decided to keep him company. 
A black lady out walking her dogs scooped the toddler up then knocked on doors _for hours_ before finally calling the police.
Pops realizes his toddler has been gone all morning when he saw the story on social media.
No mention of the mother. 
Nobody was arrested.
Pitbull adopted by cops.


----------



## dancinstallion (Dec 14, 2020)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I am relieved that this had a happy ending because this could have went 50 kinda ways wrong.
> 
> TLDR
> A barefoot toddler hit the streets.
> ...



Hold up. So the dad didnt know the toddler was missing until he saw it on Social Media. How many kids does he have to not recognize that one is missing.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Dec 14, 2020)

dancinstallion said:


> Hold up. So the dad didnt know the toddler was missing until he saw it on Social Media. How many kids does he have to not recognize that one is missing.


I was ready to light daddy up. What's stopping me is that there was a cop on the scene and he wasn't arrested.   The story is odd that it doesn't mention who was supposed to be taking care of the baby.


----------



## Peppermynt (Dec 15, 2020)

They should let the pitbull adopt the baby. Sounds like he would make a better parent.


----------



## Rastafarai (Dec 15, 2020)

Craziness. They should have definitely arrested that "parent".

I have two pit mixes myself. They usually get a bad wrap, but they make very loving, alert and protective pets.


----------



## SoniT (Dec 15, 2020)

I'm glad that there was a happy ending. Where were the parents?? Ugh...


----------



## prettywhitty (Dec 15, 2020)

Glad the baby is okay. But what was the dad doing where he didn’t know the kid was gone for hours?


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Dec 15, 2020)

Why is no one but the reporter wearing a mask?

I’m going to hope that this daddy did realize he was missing and was out looking for the child


----------



## LivingInPeace (Dec 15, 2020)

dancinstallion said:


> Hold up. So the dad didnt know the toddler was missing until he saw it on Social Media. How many kids does he have to not recognize that one is missing.


I was thinking that the baby was with another parent and dad being the noncustodial parent would not necessarily have been with him at the time he went missing.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Dec 15, 2020)

Leeda.the.Paladin said:


> *Why is no one but the reporter wearing a mask?*
> 
> I’m going to hope that this daddy did realize he was missing and was out looking for the child


You know what, I went back to look and was like, Pooh, this must be old, but the reporter has a mask like thing on.    Your question explains why Covid is still out of control.

I guess it also explains why nobody was arrested.  They don't care about rules, ordinances, laws period including child endangerment.


----------



## Kanky (Dec 16, 2020)

Poor baby. I hope that his good luck continues all of his life because with parents like that he’s going to need it. The parents either lost him and didn’t notice for hours or left him with someone who did. Terrible either way.


----------



## HappyAtLast (Dec 23, 2020)

Not making excuses for the dad, but 8 am, baby in PJs. Sounds like he thought the baby was still sleeping. And I've seen little ones that age unlock a front door, so it's not a stretch.


----------



## chocolat79 (Dec 26, 2020)

prettywhitty said:


> Glad the baby is okay. But what was the dad doing where he didn’t know the kid was gone for hours?


Apparently on SM.


----------



## chocolat79 (Dec 26, 2020)

prettywhitty said:


> Glad the baby is okay. But what was the dad doing where he didn’t know the kid was gone for hours?


Apparently on SM. 


HappyAtLast said:


> Not making excuses for the dad, but 8 am, baby in PJs. Sounds like he thought the baby was still sleeping. And I've seen little ones that age unlock a front door, so it's not a stretch.


Hours, though? I have a 15 month old and when he's sleeping or should be sleeping we check on him regularly.


----------



## Curly1908 (Dec 27, 2020)

This isn't cute OR heart-warming.

CPS needs to pay a visit.


----------

